# UPDATE - 1 with a fat belly and not moving muc



## nstone630 (Jan 22, 2014)

One of my does had a litter at 5pm today. I had a heat lamp on them and lots of hay. We went out just now, and the babies were almost frozen (it is well below freezing here). I have since brought the nest box in the house, they have warmed up and are moving around just fine. 

Problem, I have no way of feeding them until 9am tomorrow when Tractor Supply opens and we can get some Kit Milk. 

Will they be ok over night w/ no food????? ANY TIPS or ADVICE would be great!!! I don't want to lose this litter!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2014)

IDK, but I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you move the doe in?


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 22, 2014)

I really don't have a cage to fit all of them. I just have the babies in the nest box with a heat lamp and the door shut so my cat doesn't find them.

I know they don't eat but twice a day. So I'm hoping 8 am tomorrow won't be too late.

And letting mom run around our office pooping was not a good option.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2014)

If the babies are warmed back up, return them to their momma. Trying to feed them might not have the results you want. Keep a heat lamp on them and let momma raise them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 22, 2014)

Did the doe pull fur to cover the nest of babies?  The fur helps keep the babies warm.  Good luck


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 22, 2014)

I know NOTHING about rabbits..... But could you put her in a box or even a laundry basket, and bring her in? We have done that with chickens before. I don't know if you can do that with rabbits tho.....


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 22, 2014)

The doe made no nest at all. Even with hay and a box out there. The babies are warm and doing good...so far. The doe when with her nest was going crazy, stomping on them and no more hair or nesting I'm scared if I take them back out she will neglect again. In freezing temps. I will try my best at feeding them.

I was just wondering if they would be OK until morning without mom milk? But 6 hrs later they are doing ok. Warm and cuddling. 

I'll post in the am after feeding and let yall know an update!!! 

Thanks for all the comments!!


----------



## VickieB (Jan 23, 2014)

I had a litter of babies about a month ago when it was really cold out. I brought the babies and their nest box into the house. I put the nest box in a large plastic tote. Twice a day I would go get the doe and put her in the tote. She would jump into the nest box and feed the babies. When the babies were 2 weeks old I put them out with the doe in her cage. They adjusted well. This was this doe's first litter. I wouldn't try to feed the babies myself. Nothing is as good for the babies as the doe's milk, and you may find that she does a great job feeding them herself.


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 23, 2014)

VickieB said:


> I had a litter of babies about a month ago when it was really cold out. I brought the babies and their nest box into the house. I put the nest box in a large plastic tote. Twice a day I would go get the doe and put her in the tote. She would jump into the nest box and feed the babies. When the babies were 2 weeks old I put them out with the doe in her cage. They adjusted well. This was this doe's first litter. I wouldn't try to feed the babies myself. Nothing is as good for the babies as the doe's milk, and you may find that she does a great job feeding them herself.


 

 My husband is at Walmart buying a tub to bring mom in now. And he's going to pick up Kit milk just in cae mom doesn't feed. But we are going to try and bring her in to them this morning. So, 1 died over night. Apparently these little things want to be HOT, not just warm, but HOT. I had a heat lamp on the nest, and they were in the house with the heat on. 3 of them this morning were all the way at the front of the nest box where it was the hottest (I was worried too hot) and they were as cozy as ever. 1 had scooted to the back of the nest box, and he was dead this morning  Then...I was missing a baby!!! looked everywhere in the box, he was no where. He had gotten out of the box and was on the floor cuddled inbetween some picture frames that I had on the floor. And he was fine.

Crazy morning so far. But I will keep posted.!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 23, 2014)

Good Luck!  Sounds crazy  for you!  If the babies bellies are round and full then the doe is taking care of them.


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well, we brought her in this morning, my husband says he thinks she fed them. 
BUT...this evening when I did it, she seemed to let them come to her for only a couple of minutes, then she hopped off. Is that the normal feeding time??? 

If not, I have the Kit Milk mixed up so that I can improvise.


----------



## Support (Jan 23, 2014)

nstone630 said:


> My husband is at Walmart buying a tub to bring mom in now. And he's going to pick up Kit milk just in cae mom doesn't feed. But we are going to try and bring her in to them this morning. So, 1 died over night. Apparently these little things want to be HOT, not just warm, but HOT. I had a heat lamp on the nest, and they were in the house with the heat on. 3 of them this morning were all the way at the front of the nest box where it was the hottest (I was worried too hot) and they were as cozy as ever. 1 had scooted to the back of the nest box, and he was dead this morning  Then...I was missing a baby!!! looked everywhere in the box, he was no where. He had gotten out of the box and was on the floor cuddled inbetween some picture frames that I had on the floor. And he was fine.
> 
> Crazy morning so far. But I will keep posted.!



 Sorry for your lost.


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 24, 2014)

OK, another update. the 4 that we have left are doing very well. The mom will not let them feed  So we have been feeding them twice a day, in the morning and at night. The 2 black ones LOVE to eat!! The white ones, they'll take it, but not thrilled. I'm just happy that I'm able to help these little guys. These ones might just make the "keep" bunch, not the meat rabbit side...they don't realize how lucky they really are  Can't see myself slaughtering them after I've hand raised them and they think I'm mom.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad to hear that you are able to help them, is it possible that mom doesn't have any milk or maybe mastitis going on where it is painful to feed them?

Good Luck!


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 27, 2014)

New update...3 of the 4 are doing wonderful. There is 1that can't seem to get around and his belly is very enlarged. 

We've been stimulating to go pee, and I've been peed on too many times lol

But since this morning this 1 little guy doesn't look so good. Any ideas?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 27, 2014)

wonder if he is full of gas?, how is his poop- formed or ???

I have read of using Simethicone infant drops to help relieve gas pressure(20 mg/ml suspension) 1-2 cc/hr for 3 doses than 1 cc every 3-8 hours.


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 29, 2014)

He ended up dieing  
But now I have another almost acting the same. I will try the droos. They are not using the bathroom much.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 29, 2014)

so sorry to hear this  from what I have been told it is hard to hand raise kits


----------



## jhough42 (Feb 1, 2014)

So sorry for your tough luck.  Is this the doe's very first litter?  It is common for them to have little to no maternal instinct with their first ones.  Don't be intimidated to breed her back right away.  They are often very fertile right after kindling and it's a good time to breed a lousy first timer back to get those hormones doing what they should.  Now, if she screws up with a second litter, I would seriously consider breeding her again versus eating her.  

How long has it been since you  last tried to let her feed them?  It is completely normal for her to only be on the nest a minute or two to feed them.  When she hops off, check their bellies.  If they ate normally, they will be NOTICEABLY plump.  Their bellies should look shiny and ready to pop.  If she's producing milk, that's the best way to go.  You need only bring her in the house 2-3 times a day for a minute or two to make her feed.  I have also force fed a doe by turning her onto her back and setting the kits on her tummy.  That lets you control her feet and the babies figure out how to eat "upside down".  

It's very difficult to successfully raise bunnies by hand.  I'm sorry you're having to go through this with your first litter.  What breed of rabbit is your doe?  Feel free to  message me if you have any questions.  I've been at this a while...I can always make suggestions if nothing else!  Blessings!


----------

